# Want to Check my DECA Research



## Nofences

Ok, it has been a LOOOONG time since I posted here. My D* account has been suspended for quite a while due to the poor economy. However that has been resolved and I want to set up MRV (without signing a new 2 yr contract). I have read several threads about proper setup and I think I am ready to buy the equipment, however I want someone to take a look and see is my diagram is correct before I start making purchases. If VOS or someone else who is very knowledgeable with MRV/DECA setup could take a look at this and make any suggestions, I would appreciate it.










In case the Image isn't obvious, I have an AU-9 Dish, SWM8 and 2 HR20-100's and 1 HR20-700. I did read VOS's thread about the proper way to hook up the DECA to an HR20-100 receiver as well, in the diagram I chose to follow the D* "Approved" install route.

My Plan is to purchase, 1 Broadband Kit, 2 DECA adapters, 3 BSF's, 1 SWS-8, and 3 SWS-2's.

Currently all 3 Receivers are connected directly to the SWM8. Also, my current setup has my local channels diplexed in from my OTA antenna, I am aware this will not be possible with DECA. My DMA is on the list to receive locals from D* sometime in December 2011 according to the website.

Again, any help/tips/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## David Ortiz

Nofences said:


> Ok, it has been a LOOOONG time since I posted here. My D* account has been suspended for quite a while due to the poor economy. However that has been resolved and I want to set up MRV (without signing a new 2 yr contract). I have read several threads about proper setup and I think I am ready to buy the equipment, however I want someone to take a look and see is my diagram is correct before I start making purchases. If VOS or someone else who is very knowledgeable with MRV/DECA setup could take a look at this and make any suggestions, I would appreciate it.
> 
> In case the Image isn't obvious, I have an AU-9 Dish, SWM8 and 3 HR20-700's. I did read VOS's thread about the proper way to hook up the DECA to an HR20 receiver as well, in the diagram I chose to follow the D* "Approved" install route.
> 
> My Plan is to purchase, 1 Broadband Kit, 2 DECA adapters, 3 BSF's, 1 SWS-8, and 3 SWS-2's.
> 
> Currently all 3 Receivers are connected directly to the SWM8. Also, my current setup has my local channels diplexed in from my OTA antenna, I am aware this will not be possible with DECA. My DMA is on the list to receive locals from D* sometime in December 2011 according to the website.
> 
> Again, any help/tips/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I would use a 4-way splitter instead of an 8-way splitter. I would probably put the power inserter on the other side of the 4-way splitter as well.


----------



## Go Beavs

Lets see...


Lose the BSF on the receivers with DECAs attached. The DECA will take care of that. You will need one on the receiver without a DECA however.
Lose the 2-way splitters after the 8-way. You only need one connection to the HR20-700 for both tuners to work. There's a special way to power the DECA on the HR20-100 but not the -700 model.
Swap the 8-way splitter to a 4-way.
You may want to consider a DECA on your last unit as that will keep MRV traffic off you router.

That's it (I think) 

Oh yeah... lose that goofy zero you've got for an avatar and go with somthing more... orange.


----------



## Nofences

Ok, I can do a 4 way splitter. However, I have a question and a clarification.

To clarify, I have 2 HR20-100's and 1 HR20-700. So what you are saying is, I do not need the splitter and BSF on the HR20-700, only on the HR20-100?


On a side not, it is painful getting advice from a Beaver Fan! ;-)


----------



## Go Beavs

Nofences said:


> Ok, I can do a 4 way splitter. However, I have a question and a clarification.
> 
> *To clarify, I have 2 HR20-100's and 1 HR20-700*. So what you are saying is, I do not need the splitter and BSF on the HR20-700, only on the HR20-100?
> 
> On a side not, it is painful getting advice from a Beaver Fan! ;-)


Your OP says you have 3 HR20-700s so I based my advice on that. So to clarify, yes you only need the "special" DECA setup on the HR20-100.


----------



## Nofences

Thanks Beavs, I was generalizing and I shouldn't have. I realize now that there is a difference in setup between the 700 and 100. I corrected it, here is the updated diagram. I believe this is what you were saying.










If it would be easier, I could move the 700 to another room if it would save me from having to buy another splitter or BSF.


----------



## veryoldschool

This second one looks good, but there is no reason not to have the PI where it was before, and as long as it's 15' from the SWM8, it might work even better, with the splitter on its output.
Why does the blue line not go to the DECA on the -700?


----------



## Nofences

veryoldschool said:


> This second one looks good, but there is no reason not to have the PI where it was before, and as long as it's 15' from the SWM8, it might work even better, with the splitter on its output.


So the DECA is necessary on the HR20-700 in the Master Bedroom? If it will work, the location of the PI in the second diagram would actually mean I wouldnt have to move it. I can attach the PI to the power pass on the SWS-4.


----------



## veryoldschool

Nofences said:


> So the DECA is necessary on the HR20-700 in the Master Bedroom? If it will work, the location of the PI in the second diagram would actually mean I wouldnt have to move it.


The HR20-700 works like other receivers and it's only the -100 that needs the "odd" setup.
You need to have the PI on the leg of the splitter that is power passing which is the "other end", but if it is better to be in a location near a receiver, connect it between the 4-way and the 2-way splitter.
Here's [was] my current setup:









I've since dropped the HR20-700 and moved the H25 there.


----------



## Steve

I'm curious why a BSF is needed between the SWM and the green-labeled 4-way in the second diagram.


----------



## Nofences

veryoldschool said:


> The HR20-700 works like other receivers and it's only the -100 that needs the "odd" setup.


So does that mean I DO NOT need the DECA on the 3rd receiver (HR20-700). It sits approx 4 feet from my router and it is already plugged directly in.

I labelled the one I am referring to in the diagram below.


----------



## Nofences

Steve said:


> I'm curious why a BSF is needed between the SWM and the green-labeled 4-way in the second diagram.


I thought I read somewhere that a BSF was required to protect the SWM for the High Band interference? Maybe I am wrong, I read so many threads while researching this. That's why I am trying to get this all clarified BEFORE I buy equipment I don't need.

I really appreciate everyone looking at my diagrams and letting me know what I need to change and what I dont actually need to make it work.


----------



## veryoldschool

Nofences said:


> I thought I read somewhere that a BSF was required to protect the SWM for the High Band interference? Maybe I am wrong, I read so many threads while researching this. That's why I am trying to get this all clarified BEFORE I buy equipment I don't need.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone looking at my diagrams and letting me know what I need to change and what I dont actually need to make it work.


If your SWM8 is an older one that doesn't have the filter internally, indicated by a green label/sticker, you need to add an external filter.
I would use a DECA on the HR20-700 so the MRV traffic stays within the DECA cloud and doesn't need to go through your router.


----------



## Nofences

veryoldschool said:


> If your SWM8 is an older one that doesn't have the filter internally, indicated by a green label/sticker, you need to add an external filter.
> I would use a DECA on the HR20-700 so the MRV traffic stays within the DECA cloud and doesn't need to go through your router.


OK, My SWM8 is an older unit, no Green label, I bought it when they first went on sale to the general public. I will make sure to use the BSF where it is located on the diagram.

Unless anyone has any additional info or corrections to my diagram, I think I have all the info I need.

Thank you very much to everyone who responded and offered their help. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## Nofences

Ok, I thought of a couple more questions. Does this setup require a Power Inserter for the DECA or does the Broadband kit take care of that? Also, if I use the broadband kit, could I put a switch on the other end of the DECA and use it for my blu-ray player or other internet connected device (I realize this is not the approved setup, just curious if it is possible)?

Here is the final Diagram. I removed the BSF's on the 2 HR20-100's and decided to use the first install example from VOS's guide for hooking up the HR20-100, saves money on purchasing additional BSF's.


----------



## veryoldschool

The BB DECA comes with a "wall wart" for its power.


----------



## jdeaton

I purchased 3 DECA adapters and a BB DECA in an attempt to network my DVR's DirecTV way.

I just tried the above latest diagram using a non-green label 4-way splitter. Before I hooked up the DECA's to my three HR-20 xxx's I turned on my living room TV and got a "signal error".

Do I need a "Green Label" 4-way splitter? Do I also need a "Green Label" 8-way SWiM? Hope not.

Before I tried the above layout I had the power inserter hooked between my old (non-Green Label) 8- way SWiM, and the IRD coax going to the input of a non-Green Label 4-way splitter.

I did use one band stop filter between the SWiM and the 4-way as shown.

I do have my 3 DVR's connected using my own convoluted network. One DVR is hard wired to the router, one is wired through a power line connection, and the basement theater is wired through a MOCA connection on a spare coax run.

I am trying to isolate the DirecTV network from the rest of my home network. 

What is my next step?


----------



## veryoldschool

jdeaton said:


> I purchased 3 DECA adapters and a BB DECA in an attempt to network my DVR's DirecTV way.
> 
> I just tried the above latest diagram using a non-green label 4-way splitter. Before I hooked up the DECA's to my three HR-20 xxx's I turned on my living room TV and got a "signal error".
> 
> Do I need a "Green Label" 4-way splitter? Do I also need a "Green Label" 8-way SWiM? Hope not.
> 
> Before I tried the above layout I had the power inserter hooked between my old (non-Green Label) 8- way SWiM, and the IRD coax going to the input of a non-Green Label 4-way splitter.
> 
> I did use one band stop filter between the SWiM and the 4-way as shown.
> 
> I do have my 3 DVR's connected using my own convoluted network. One DVR is hard wired to the router, one is wired through a power line connection, and the basement theater is wired through a MOCA connection on a spare coax run.
> 
> I am trying to isolate the DirecTV network from the rest of my home network.
> 
> What is my next step?


1) check where your PI is connected. It MUST be on a power passing port of the splitter [or no power to the SWiM]
2) Non green labeled splitters have more loss for the DECAs, so this can be a big problem, for the DECA network.


----------



## Nofences

jdeaton said:


> I purchased 3 DECA adapters and a BB DECA in an attempt to network my DVR's DirecTV way.
> 
> I just tried the above latest diagram using a non-green label 4-way splitter. Before I hooked up the DECA's to my three HR-20 xxx's I turned on my living room TV and got a "signal error".
> 
> Do I need a "Green Label" 4-way splitter? Do I also need a "Green Label" 8-way SWiM? Hope not.


No, I am not using a "Green Label" 4 Way splitter, however it is rated the same as the official D* splitter, 3-2350 Mhz (I believe)



jdeaton said:


> Before I tried the above layout I had the power inserter hooked between my old (non-Green Label) 8- way SWiM, and the IRD coax going to the input of a non-Green Label 4-way splitter.
> 
> I did use one band stop filter between the SWiM and the 4-way as shown.


That sounds like it should work, If you are putting the power inserter in to the 4 way, did you make sure to use the power pass port?



jdeaton said:


> I do have my 3 DVR's connected using my own convoluted network. One DVR is hard wired to the router, one is wired through a power line connection, and the basement theater is wired through a MOCA connection on a spare coax run.
> 
> I am trying to isolate the DirecTV network from the rest of my home network.
> 
> What is my next step?


This sounds like my setup prior to setting up DECA. The power inserter should work on either side of the 4-way splitter, if you are putting it on the output side, make sure you are using the power pass port so the splitter is forwarding the power to the SWM.

Also, what models of HD DVR's are you using. The setup varies depending on the model. HR20-100's (Which I have 2 of) require a funky setup. If you are using HR24 or 34, no DECA is required as it is built in to the receiver.

Maybe provide a bit more info about the equipment in your setup and one of the Mod's may have some more helpful info. Let them know what kind of SWM, Dish, and Receivers you have.

VOS - Already responded before I could hit Post!


----------



## veryoldschool

Nofences said:


> No, I am not using a "Green Label" 4 Way splitter, however it is rated the same as the official D* splitter, 3-2350 Mhz (I believe)


SWiM splitters start at 2 MHz. :lol:
The green labeled splitters are made for DECA, and have *much less loss *for the DECA signal between receivers.


----------



## Nofences

veryoldschool said:


> SWiM splitters start at 2 MHz. :lol:
> The green labeled splitters are made for DECA, and have *much less loss *for the DECA signal between receivers.


I knew it was low, I just didnt take the time to go out to the garage to look.

My setup seems to be working fine, I do have Green Label splitter at all of my receivers, but the 4 way in the garage is not a green label. How much of a performance increase would I See by switching to the Green Label?


----------



## veryoldschool

Nofences said:


> I knew it was low, I just didnt take the time to go out to the garage to look.
> 
> My setup seems to be working fine, I do have Green Label splitter at all of my receivers, but the 4 way in the garage is not a green label. How much of a performance increase would I See by switching to the Green Label?


The non green has about 23-25 dB of loss between outputs. A 4-way green labeled has about 11 dB loss.
This may or may not make a big difference because DECA doesn't "work better" with a stronger signal, but it does work "poorly" with a weak signal.

"Basically" it sounds like you have green ones where it doesn't matter, and not where they do.


----------



## Nofences

veryoldschool said:


> The non green has about 23-25 dB of loss between outputs. A 4-way green labeled has about 11 dB loss.
> This may or may not make a big difference because DECA doesn't "work better" with a stronger signal, but it does work "poorly" with a weak signal.
> 
> "Basically" it sounds like you have green ones where it doesn't matter, and not where they do.


Well, then it sounds like I will be making a visit to Solidsignal. Thanks for the info VOS.


----------



## jdeaton

Thanks all,

I do have one HR20-100 in the mix and am aware of it's "specialness". I'll take a look at my 4-way splitter and see if it has a power pass port. If not I'll order a Green Label 4-way and try it again.

What a great forum Dbstalk is!


----------



## Nofences

Didn't realize it before, but they are available at Newegg.


----------

